# Consiglio toshiba m10 con gentoo

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi dei consigli riguardo l'installazione di gentoo su un toshiba m10 centrino...

Andrei in contro a problemi tipo il non potere utilizzare il modem, la porta infrarossi, la wi-fi, la rete 10/100 o cose simili?

Non vorrei impazzire per non arrivare a nulla.

Sono arrivato al punto in cui voglio abbandonare il mondo windows e passare a linux definitivamente, ma mi serve quella piccola spinta da parte di qualcuno molto più esperto di me.

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## mouser

Direttamente non posso aiutarti poichè ho un acer.

Posso solo dirti che, sgrufolando un pò tra (san) google e i vari siti di gentoo, ho trovato una guida dettagliata parte per parte per installare gentoo sulla mia macchina.

Magari si trova qualcosa anche per il toshiba.

Buona installazione.

Ciauzzzz

mouser

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, volevo chiedervi dei consigli riguardo l'installazione di gentoo su un toshiba m10 centrino...

 

Un ottimo sito per quanto riguarda i laptop é linux laptop, nel quale si trovano anche numerosi esempi e resoconti di configurazione.

Vedo che non c'é l'M10 ma c'é un M15 e alcuni M30 (di cui uno con gentoo)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Dal titolo sembrava che tu consigliassi a qualcuno di comprare un toshiba m10 con gentoo.....   :Laughing: 

peccato perchè se qualche marca vendesse un portatile con gentoo lo prenderei di corsa!

(anche se forse l'idea di avere una gentoo preinstallata da qualcun' altro non mi piacerebbe granchè... una installazione di gentoo è una cosa molto personale   :Cool:  )

----------

## mouser

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Dal titolo sembrava che tu consigliassi a qualcuno di comprare un toshiba m10 con gentoo.....  
> 
> peccato perchè se qualche marca vendesse un portatile con gentoo lo prenderei di corsa!
> 
> (anche se forse l'idea di avere una gentoo preinstallata da qualcun' altro non mi piacerebbe granchè... una installazione di gentoo è una cosa molto personale   )

 

Quoto e confermo... un'installazione di base di un sistema linux su un pc "prefabbricato" posso concepirla con una fedora/suse/mandrake, non con un sistema "personale" come gentoo (o crux).

Oltre all'ovvia personalizzazione mancata (suppongo impiegheresti meno tempo a formattare e reinstallare da capo che a personalizzarti l'installazione già presente) mi sembra dispendioso in termini di configurazione (da parte dell'azienda produttrice)

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  mi sembra dispendioso in termini di configurazione (da parte dell'azienda produttrice)

 

Purtroppo è il problema che ti ritrovi se non vuoi un installer grafico... devi fare tutto a mano e ci metti un monte! certo che poi la tua gentoo ti da qualche soddisfazione...   :Very Happy: 

Non mi dispiacerebbe tuttavia che in futuro gentoo supportasse anche un installer grafico... sarebbe parecchio utile per tutte quelle persone che hanno la necessità di installare parecchi sistemi diversi e non hanno un mese di tempo da buttare. In questi casi con una fedora (che odio profondamente) o una mandrake (che rispetto concettualmente) fanno il loro lavoro parecchio meglio di gentoo

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> tutte quelle persone che hanno la necessità di installare parecchi sistemi diversi

 

Stiamo scivolando sull'OT... comunque cosa intendi con "sistemi diversi"?

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie infinite a tutti, adesso ho pochissimo tempo, ma appena m,i liberoi faccio un giro sui links consigliati e poi su (SAN) google.

Grazie ancora.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   tutte quelle persone che hanno la necessità di installare parecchi sistemi diversi 
> 
> Stiamo scivolando sull'OT... comunque cosa intendi con "sistemi diversi"?

 

Io direi di non andare oltre per non sporcare il thread

----------

## Manuelixm

Guardando su google e sui links che mi avete proposto ho notato che qualcosa si può fare, ma non tutto dovrei perdere alcune tecnologie vedi IRDA, modem (forse), w tv out... caspita ho preso un portatile non molto supportato.

I mac se la cavano meglio?

----------

## Manuelixm

Ops mi ero dimenticato, questo link non è malaccio:

http://spiff1281.altervista.org/linux/toshiba_sat_pro_m10.html

magari prendo spunto.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

io ho un toshiba 1955-s803 (americano)

l'unica cosa che non c'e' stato verso di far funzionare e' il modem software.

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie a tutti, la pagina che ho trovato è molto interessante, al max mi tengo 2 sistemi sullo stesso pc, ho una partizione in più e magari utilizzo una partizione a parte per il salvataggio dei dati, non si sa mai.

Appena ho un po' di tempo probabilmente provo l'impresa.

----------

## Manuelixm

Ciao a tutti, oggi è un buon giorno per passare a gentoo  :Very Happy: 

Ora ci provo, scusate se vi tartasserò....

Cosa dite tengo una partizione con winzoz XP?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Cosa dite tengo una partizione con winzoz XP?

 

Dipende se ti serve o no... questo lo sai solo tu

----------

## Manuelixm

Questa è una bella domanda... il tutto dipende se riuscirò a far funzionare modem e irda.

Per sicurezza lo mantengo, poi in futuro potrei eliminarlo.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Questa è una bella domanda... il tutto dipende se riuscirò a far funzionare modem e irda.

 

Per il modem devi dirci che marca e'. Per l'irda e' possibile ma e' un casino (io non ci sono riuscito non ho neanche pero' approfondito tanto perche' ho comperato una chiavetta bluetooth)

----------

## Manuelixm

Su windows è un Toshiba software modem AMR, mentre alla pagina Toshiba linux support mi dice che è un: Softmodem (Lucent SCORPIO)

----------

## Manuelixm

Potrebbe andare una partizione del disco in questo modo?

- 20 GB win ntfs

- 10 GB dati ntfs/fat32 (preferisco ntsf, ma non so se con i nuovi kernel il supporto alla scrittura vada bene, mal che vada fat32) Dati incomune con win/linux

- 50 MB boot reiserfs

- 512 MB swap none

- 1GB   reiserfs   /

- 5 GB   reiserfs  /home

- 8 GB   reiserfs  /usr

- 1,5 GB reiserfs  /opt

- 3 GB reiserfs   /var

- non saprei reiserfs    /tmp non so quanto riservare al temp

Va bene così o dovrei ridimensionare qualcosa?

Il disco fisso è di 60 GB.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Boh se win poi non lo usi tanto io metterei un po di GB in /home. Io per la tmp ho dato 1Gb e' piu' che sufficiente (anzi troppo mi sa)

----------

## Manuelixm

Garzie infinite sei troppo un grande, ora procedo, sto partizionando con knoppix e qtparted, se va bene l'installazione potrebbe essere una buona guida per chi si trova nel mio stesso caso.

----------

## Manuelixm

Ricapitolando:

- 18 GB win ntfs

- 10 GB dati ntfs/fat32 (preferisco ntsf, ma non so se con i nuovi kernel il supporto alla scrittura vada bene, mal che vada fat32) Dati incomune con win/linux

- 50 MB boot reiserfs

- 512 MB swap none

- 2GB reiserfs /

- 15 GB reiserfs /home

- 8 GB reiserfs /usr

- 1,5 GB reiserfs /opt

- 3 GB reiserfs /var

- 1 GB reiserfs /tmp

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I 10Gb per i dati cosa ci vuoi fare?

----------

## Manuelixm

Be un dvd da 9GB mi sta a malapena, backup di sicurezza, volevo impostare il sistema in modo tale che tutto venisse messo in questa partizione in apposite cartelle.

E' sconsigliabile farla in NTFS?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

ok allora direi che va bene cosi'

----------

## Manuelixm

Tabella finale delle partizioni:

- 14.5 GB ntfs         WindowsXP

- 10    GB fat32       Dati

- 50 MB    reiserfs    /boot

- 520 MB Linux-swap Swap

- 2 GB     reiserfs      /

- 15 GB   reiserfs      /home

- 8 GB     reiserfs      /usr

- 1.5 GB  reiserfs      /opt

- 3 GB     reiserfs     /var

- 1.33 GB reiserfs     /tmp

----------

## Manuelixm

Ho realizzato le mie belle partizioni con la knoppix e qtpated, fantastico programma simile a partition magic.

Ho riavviato e utilizzando il live cd della gento ho cominciato ad impostare tutto seguendo il manuale.

Attenzione nel manuale c'è un piccolo errore a mio avviso:

quando vi dice di montare il file /proc non fatelo, scaricate lo stage, estraetelo e solo dopo montatelo, a me dava un errore, procedendo così ho risolto.

Ho settato le variabili make.conf così:

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64"

seguendo un post trovato sul forum

Bootstrap fatto senza problemi.

Ora continuo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Attenzione nel manuale c'è un piccolo errore a mio avviso:
> 
> quando vi dice di montare il file /proc non fatelo, scaricate lo stage, estraetelo e solo dopo montatelo, a me dava un errore, procedendo così ho risolto.

 

Scusa, il mount di /proc lo fai dopo il chroot, il quale chroot lo fai dopo aver estratto lo stage. Sei sicuro che il manuale dava un ordine differente delle operazioni?

----------

## Manuelixm

Il mount di /proc lo faccio prima di chroot, lo faccio esattamente dopo aver estratto lo stage, altrimenti mi dà un errore riguardo a /proc montato, ora non mi ricordo bene che errore dà, l'ho fatto ieri. dopo aver visto l'errore ho smontato /proc ho estratto lo stage1 e poi l'ho rimontato nello stesso modo ed ho sontinuato con l'installazione.

Ora sto installando il KDE base con alcuni pacchetti, ho un problema però con i driver nvidia, quando li ho abilitati in xf86config con xfree non parte più o meglio parte con lo schemo nero ed il pc inchiodato.

Sapete qualcosa riguardo?

----------

## Manuelixm

Nella versione che ho io del manuale dice questo:

```
4.e. Montare

...

...

E' necessario inoltre montare il filesystem proc (una intefaccia virtuale con il kernel) su /proc. Innanzitutto si crea il mountpoint /mnt/gentoo/proc:

Codice 16: Creare e montare /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

Ora continuare con la Copia dei file di installazione di Gentoo. 
```

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Nella versione che ho io del manuale dice questo:

 

Boh, ho provato a montare /proc in una directory appena creata e lo fa senza problemi. Ovviamente dopo che ho creato la nuova proc.

Comuqnue l'importante é che l'installazione sia andata a buon fine  :Razz: 

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie randomaze, questo forum è fantastico, ma mi sono imbattuto in un progetto più grosso di me... l'installazione è andata a buon fine X è su kde anche, ma la nvidia mi rompe le scatole i driver ipw2100 non si installano, il FB non funza... il modem ed il resto non ci penso nemmeno.

Una cosa positiva è che è velocissimo... rispetto al 700 AMD fisso è una scheggia, solo che col fisso è più semplice.

Ora sto provando a cambiare kernel e a ricompilarlo, sto provando il gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.5-r1.

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> ma la nvidia mi rompe le scatole

 

Al limite puoi usare il driver vesa, é un pò lento ma funziona.

Poi, con calma ti diletterai nella lotta con i driver nvidia

----------

## Manuelixm

In XF86config ho impostato driver "nv" se non sbaglio e così funziona tutto, se cambio e metto nvidia, ho un blocco totale del pc con schermo nero.

Sono tentato di utilizzare genkernel, ora provo, al massimo perdo ancora un giorno a compilare tutto, un giorno imparerò.

----------

## randomaze

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Sono tentato di utilizzare genkernel, ora provo, al massimo perdo ancora un giorno a compilare tutto, un giorno imparerò.

 

IMHO se già hai un kernel compilato da te lascia da parte genkernel e limitati a fare delle prove aggiungendo/togliendo qualcosa

----------

## Gavrila

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> In XF86config ho impostato driver "nv" se non sbaglio e così funziona tutto, se cambio e metto nvidia, ho un blocco totale del pc con schermo nero.
> 
> Sono tentato di utilizzare genkernel, ora provo, al massimo perdo ancora un giorno a compilare tutto, un giorno imparerò.

 

che versione del kernel? che versione dei driver nvidia? hai per caso abilitato l'opzione 4k stack nel kernel?

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok, sono un grandissimo cocciuto e sperimentatore, nel verso sbagliato però, genklernel funziona peggio del mio kernel fatto a mano,.

Ho cancellato tuta la roba fatta da genkernel e tutte le mie compilazioni di prova e ora rimetto quello che mi ha dato risultati migliori.

X Gavrila ho il gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r3 i driver nvidia sono i nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r4 ho abilitato l'opzione 4k stack nel kernel.

----------

## Gavrila

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ok, sono un grandissimo cocciuto e sperimentatore, nel verso sbagliato però, genklernel funziona peggio del mio kernel fatto a mano,.
> 
> Ho cancellato tuta la roba fatta da genkernel e tutte le mie compilazioni di prova e ora rimetto quello che mi ha dato risultati migliori.
> 
> X Gavrila ho il gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r3 i driver nvidia sono i nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r4 ho abilitato l'opzione 4k stack nel kernel.

 

ecco con quella versione dei driver NON devi abilitare l'opzione 4k stack  :Smile: 

Inoltre controlla di avere nelle opzioni della scheda video in /etc/X11/xorg.conf

 Option          "UseFBDev"              "false"

----------

## Manuelixm

Grazie mille, arrivo ora dall'uni, ricompilo subito togliendo il 4k. Io non ho quel file, xorg.conf... dovevo installarlo? Io ho solo XF86config.

Ora arriva la parte touchpad, non so se si scrive così, penso debba scaricare synaptics e configurarlo.

----------

## Manuelixm

La scheda video ora è ok, ho corretto il 4k e ho emerso così:

 *Quote:*   

> ACEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge nvidia-kernel nvidia-glx && opengl-update nvidia

 

----------

## Manuelixm

Il problema del mount di /proc è solo nella versione italiana del manuale, nella versione inglese è perfetto. Il montaggio viene fatto dopo l'estrazione dello stage.

----------

## Manuelixm

Installazione del sistema sul mio portatile (prova definitiva)

Dopo varie installazioni, inc.... e tutto quello che volete questa è l'ultima volta che provo ad installare questa distro sul mio portatile.

Per l'installazione ho seguito il manuale ufficiale in inglese che per me è meglio dell'italiano, lo trovate QUI.

Ho inserito il live cd nel lettore ed ho fatto il boot da li. Alla riga di comando ho digitato:

```
gentoo dokeymap 
```

in modo tale da scegliere la lingua in fae di boot. Comiciamo ad individuare tutte le componanti HW del mio portatilino(l'ho chiamato "ciuccia"). 

```
# lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #1 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #2 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB UHCI #3 (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BAM/CAM PCI Bridge (rev 83)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DBM LPC Interface Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DBM (ICH4) Ultra ATA Storage Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801DB (ICH4) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 420 Go] (rev a3)

0000:02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

0000:02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corp. 82801BD PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

0000:02:0a.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless LAN 2100 3B Mini PCI Adapter (rev 04)

0000:02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

0000:02:0b.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC95 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

0000:02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)
```

Ho settato i parametri per l'HD così:

```
# hdparm -d 1 -A 1 -m 16 -u 1 -a 64 /dev/hda
```

e alla fine ho impostato la password al sistema

```
#passwd
```

Ora si decide che tipo di installazione fare, ossia, se partire dallo stage 1, o stage2, o stage3. Sul manuale sono indicati tutti i pregi e i difetti di queste tre diverse isntallazioni. Nel mio caso sono partito dallo stage1.

Ho trovato molto comodo visualizzare la guida sulla schell del pc in esame loggandomi e utilizzando questa applicazione:

```
# links2 /mnt/cdrom/docs/html/index.html
```

Passo ora al partizionamento, il mio HD è di 60 GB e li ho riservati tutti per la gentoo ho cambiato idea, windows lo uso solo sul pc di casa per il resto VOGLIO Linux.

Con cfdisk ho partizionato il tutto ed ho creato queste partizioni:

```

hda1   /boot   reiserfs   52 MB

hda2   /swap   sw         520 MB

hda3   /          reiserfs  3 GB

hda5   /tmp    reiserfs   800 MB

hda6   /home  reiserfs   43.1 GB

hda7   /var     reiserfs   3 GB

hda8   /opt     reiserfs   1.5 GB

hda9   /usr     reiserfs   8 GB
```

Ho creato tutti i filesystem con 

```
mkreiserfs /dev/hdaX
```

  la x sta per i vari valori delle partizioni

```
mkswap /dev/hda2

swapon /dev/hda2
```

Ricordatevi di dare i diritti 1777 a /tmp e /var/tmp se sono su una partizione diversa.

Ho montato e creato tute le cartelle e le partizioni nelle rispettive destinazioni. Unica cosa non ho montato /proc, lo faccio dopo l'estrazione dello stage1.

Sono entrato nella cartella /mnt/gentoo ed ho scaricato lo stage1 da internet e ho estratto tutto con:

```
# tar -xvjpf stage?-*.tar.bz2
```

a questo punto monto proc:

```
mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

Configuro il make.conf così:

```
CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

 CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -pipe -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -frename-registers -fprefetch-loop-arrays -falign-functions=64"

 CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="acpi alsa avi cups curl dga doc dvd encode ethereal fbcon freetds gb gd gif gphoto2 gpm gtk2 imap innodb jpeg junit kerberos lcms lirc maildir mmx

 mozilla mpeg mpi mysql oggvorbis opengl pam pcmcia plotutils png pnp ppds quicktime samba sasl scanner sdl slp snmp socks5 sse ssl tcltk tiff trusted usb

 vmf wmf X qt cdr x86 xinerama xml zlib -apm -arm -arts -alpha -berkdb -hppa java kde -mips -slang -sparc"
```

Copi resolv.conf ed entro nel sistema con chroot.

Do un bel emerge sync e poi vado nella cartella /usr/portage dando un bel bootstrap prima in fetch e poi lo eseguo.

Fatto questo emrego il sistema e do un bel etc-update, env-update e source /etc/profile.

Aggiungo il link del tempo ed emergo il kernel gentoo-dev-sources.

Ora sto compilandolo, domani vi posto i miei settaggi, ora sono un po' stanchetto... accetto qualsiasi forma di suggerimento e critica.

----------

